# Indexius Maximus!



## RAdams (Mar 11, 2010)

I recently asked my IAP friends to help me with a indexing tutorial...

A friend from right here at IAP sent me, in the mail, all the goodies for the ULTIMATE indexing wheel. 

This thing has 24 slots of indexing MADNESS! works like a charm... All I had to do was to build the mount for the pin. EASY MONEY!

As for results.... well, for a first try, i am happy!!


----------



## lorbay (Mar 11, 2010)

Man that is one slick way of making an indexing head.

Lin.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 11, 2010)

The sprocket you see is welded to half of a nut. It was made by a GENIUS right here on our forum! I don't want to say his name because i don't think he wants to make these for a living..... It is engineering perfection. I started to WAY overcomplicate the sled for the pin, but after the original engineer reminded me to K.I.S.S. i came up with what you see. I am working on the dremel table a bit more now. I will post pics if it works out!


----------



## el_d (Mar 11, 2010)

Super sweet.:wink:

I can really follow this K.I.S.S.


----------



## PenPal (Mar 11, 2010)

*Index assistance*

I have found an aliminium casting in very common use here that accomodates a Dremel and allows modifications to almost anything. Rather than have you think I am busting in to your post send me a pm with your own E Mail and I will give you some pics and details. I developed this to enable me to create a cut off saw to cut brass cartridges or tensile steel bits etc, so simple and oh so usefull.

Peter.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 11, 2010)

PM sent....but......


You can post the pics here... I am sure i am not the only person interested!


----------



## skiprat (Mar 11, 2010)

I think I know who you were referring to about using the sprocket and when he mentioned it, I felt stupid for previously searching high and low for a gear to use. The whole time I had an old bicycle down the side of the house:redface:

Ron, how do you advance the Dremel into the wood, or is that the mod you are working on at the moment? I use a compound table ( x-y table)over the lathe bed.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 11, 2010)

You are prolly right if you think you know who it might have been... but i am sticking to my story.... Santa Claus gave it to me!!! 


I have an X-Y table....... In my dreams when i sleep at night!!:ghost:

I did the sample piece by just loosening the banjo and using my hands. I quickly realized that this method is no good. Now i am working on just a simple freehand slide type table. I am hoping to have at least a little bit more control this way. I have cut a weird shaped table that i will attach to a dowel to put in the tool rest. The dremel will be strapped to the small piece it is strapped to in the pic minus the dowel. 

Where would a guy get an x-y table? how hard would it be to make one i wonder.....


----------



## tdjumr (Mar 11, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Where would a guy get an x-y table? how hard would it be to make one i wonder.....


 

....Drawer Slides.....
K.I.S.S


----------



## skiprat (Mar 11, 2010)

Yep, drawer slides would work to, but they aren't really expensive. 
I can't recommend getting one enough. You'll find dozens of uses for it.
I've got the one in the link, but about 4 years ago it was only around £40.
http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=21825&name=compound+table&user_search=1&sfile=1&jump=44

My first stainless pen was made on my wood lathe and I had a bench grinder on the table to make a hex shape on it. I'll see if I can find a pic...

found it..
http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=4954


----------



## skiprat (Mar 11, 2010)

Here is a good alternative from HF.....this would cost twice the amount in £'s in the UK....:frown:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94276


----------



## sparhawk (Mar 11, 2010)

You guys dont have indexing on your lathe?


----------



## RAdams (Mar 11, 2010)

NICE PEN!

So let me understand this... you mounted a bench grinder to the compound table thingy from the link to your woodlathe and used it to grind the flats on the pen in the photo? 

that is incredible. I gotta get me one of these things for sure!


----------



## RAdams (Mar 11, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Here is a good alternative from HF.....this would cost twice the amount in £'s in the UK....:frown:
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94276


 



I was just looking at their site for alternatives. This is definately on my wish list now! Man my mind is flooding with uses for a tool like this. The milling you did on a recent PITH pen comes to mind right off the bat!


----------



## RAdams (Mar 11, 2010)

sparhawk said:


> You guys dont have indexing on your lathe?


 

I DO NOW!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 12, 2010)

RAdams said:


> I DO NOW!!!!:biggrin:


 

Cool, you are set up for stoppers too.

http://forum.penturners.org/forum/showpost.php?p=742908&postcount=1

Chuckie


----------



## RAdams (Mar 12, 2010)

THOSE ARE SICK! 


They look like super fancy handles for a faucet or something. Nw i have something else on my list to use the index on! Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## skiprat (Mar 12, 2010)

RAdams said:


> NICE PEN!
> 
> So let me understand this... you mounted a bench grinder to the compound table thingy from the link to your woodlathe and used it to grind the flats on the pen in the photo?
> 
> that is incredible. I gotta get me one of these things for sure!


 
Here are a couple of pics. The first one is with the grinder for the stainless, sorry but it the only pic I had, and the second is a similar setup but with a router to cut the flats on the plastic part. But same pen.

I used the indents around the scroll chuck for the indexing.


----------



## glycerine (Mar 12, 2010)

Now where in the world did the gears from my new bicycle go?!?!


----------



## glycerine (Mar 12, 2010)

RAdams said:


> THOSE ARE SICK!
> 
> 
> They look like super fancy handles for a faucet or something. Nw i have something else on my list to use the index on! Thanks for the pics!!!


 
Ditto... they look like antique door handles from my grandmother's house!


----------



## RAdams (Mar 12, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Here are a couple of pics. The first one is with the grinder for the stainless, sorry but it the only pic I had, and the second is a similar setup but with a router to cut the flats on the plastic part. But same pen.
> 
> I used the indents around the scroll chuck for the indexing.


 


wow. the ideas are flowing now boss. That is pure genius! Why stop at a dremel right? Why not a grinder, or router..... hmmmmm......:biggrin:


----------



## Paul in OKC (Mar 13, 2010)

A small trim router would work well. Started an idea for a mount a while back, just not enough time for all the things in my head!


----------

